
Revolutionary Enhancement of Visibility: Exploiting Active Light-Fields (REVEAL) - bookofjoe
https://www.darpa.mil/program/revolutionary-enhancement-of-visibility-by-exploiting-active-light-fields
======
d0ne
An update on the program:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/09/non-l...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/09/non-
line-of-sight-imaging-computers-see-through-walls/569113/)

------
crdrost
A slightly more in-depth PR about this program is also available on the DARPA
web site:

[https://www.darpa.mil/news-events/2015-05-22](https://www.darpa.mil/news-
events/2015-05-22)

Presumably "active light" means "we flash some light source, possibly
invisible to the naked eye, and see what comes back" and this enables some of
that transit-time type of statistics that they are trying to collect? So
assuming one color at a time, you would get a time-series of images, a sort of
3D model of your normally-2D image. By collecting both polarizations
separately and flashing a polarized light source you would get two independent
3D models of the light's propagation through a room.

~~~
the8472
It seems to be a basic research program asking the question "what if we
capture light properties in other ways than time-aggregated photon intensities
on a pixel raster behind some color filter" and build both theory and lab
experiments to find answers to that question.

So they're casting a wide net that could cover polarization, transit-time,
hyperspectral imaging or phase information.

~~~
theoh
See these multiple independent MIT research results (which happen to be
mentioned in an Atlantic article linked to by another commenter):

[http://people.csail.mit.edu/klbouman/cornercameras.html](http://people.csail.mit.edu/klbouman/cornercameras.html)
[http://web.media.mit.edu/~raskar/trillionfps/](http://web.media.mit.edu/~raskar/trillionfps/)
[http://openaccess.thecvf.com/content_cvpr_2018/papers/Barada...](http://openaccess.thecvf.com/content_cvpr_2018/papers/Baradad_Inferring_Light_Fields_CVPR_2018_paper.pdf)
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/torralba/research/accidentalcame...](http://people.csail.mit.edu/torralba/research/accidentalcameras/)

------
DoctorOetker
Part of that first paragraph seems like it contains a direct paraphrasing of
what I once wrote at [https://hackaday.com/2015/01/25/hackaday-links-
january-25-20...](https://hackaday.com/2015/01/25/hackaday-links-
january-25-2015/#comment-2391920)

